# Dog in heat; Squirt of blood when pooing



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

My dog is in heat and she is in the latter part of her heat period (with the vulva swollen up). I estimate it's been around 10 days since her heat started.

Over the last 2-3 days, she has been bleeding 2-3 times a day which she licks off.

Today I noticed that while she was pooing, she also squirted a bit of blood after the poop. 

Otherwise, health and energy seems fine. Nothing strange except for some random barking here and there. 

There is an awful smell coming from her however, I assume from her anal area.

Is the blood and smell normal for a dog in heat?


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

arctic said:


> My dog is in heat and she is in the latter part of her heat period (with the vulva swollen up). I estimate it's been around 10 days since her heat started.
> 
> Over the last 2-3 days, she has been bleeding 2-3 times a day which she licks off.
> 
> ...


Blood from her anus? Not normal at all, nor is the smell.... Our girl just went through her heat, and she didn't ... the only time I noticed a smell was towards the end of her heat but that was caused from vaginitis. In my opinion anytime there is foul odour involved I'd be going to the vet just in case.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my opinion is animals should be spayed and neutered.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not remember a smell when our Boxer was in heat. I would take her in. There is always a risk of pyometra.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Actually I'm not certain if it was from the anus or the vulva.

All I saw was that after you pooped, there was also a squirt of blood that fell down from her.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

With the smell, I'd be worried about anal gland issues. But since I've had a female that we fought fistulas with, I am a little paranoid about that.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The muscles in the pelvic floor overlap between controlling fecal movement, bladder control, and vaginal/uterine contraction. So when she contracts her rectal muscles to defecate, she will also push on her bladder and vagina. This overlapping contraction in the area will cause any blood in the vaginal canal or at the entrance of the cervix to expel as well. 

The blood is likely not from her rectum - just blood from her heat cycle being expelled during her pelvic muscle contractions


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

qbchottu said:


> The muscles in the pelvic floor overlap between controlling fecal movement, bladder control, and vaginal/uterine contraction. So when she contracts her rectal muscles to defecate, she will also push on her bladder and vagina. This overlapping contraction in the area will cause any blood in the vaginal canal or at the entrance of the cervix to expel as well.
> 
> The blood is likely not from her rectum - just blood from her heat cycle being expelled during her pelvic muscle contractions


Thank you! This is what I was thinking as well.

But would being in heat also cause a fishy smell to come from her? Even her fur smells kind of funky the last 1-2 days.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes. Different females have different levels of odor during their heat cycles and also within the cycle, she will smell differently depending on where in her cycle she is. 

I have some girls that smell like rotting fish, and some girls have zero odor at all. Really just depends - unless you notice off color discharge or pus/infection smell, no need to worry


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Gilda stinks to high heaven when in heat. Nothing in particular, just not normal. Fiona on the other hand, no smell at all. Gilda might stink because she is a heavy bleeder and Fiona is not.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Gilda stinks to high heaven when in heat. Nothing in particular, just not normal. Fiona on the other hand, no smell at all. Gilda might stink because she is a heavy bleeder and Fiona is not.


Good to know. She didn't smell at all the first 8-9 days of heat. It's just after her vulva swelled up and she started licking it regularly that I noticed the stink. I'm hoping it goes away soon. Kind of embarrassing when people look nauseous when they get near me and my dog while I'm sitting at the cafe.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

My dog is still dripping blood, still in heat, still smells, and I believe it's now been 3 weeks since it first began. Is this normal? I thought it should be over by now and there shouldn't be bleeding during the latter phase of heat?


----------

